# my tiny collection, so small it's not even a collection, but what am I missing?



## Boasorte (Jun 4, 2009)

I have a mix of ELF,NYX, and MAC (My 3 fave brands)
But anyway, this is my sad excuse for a collection, when I get a job, I will be buying tons more
But I need some expert advice on what I need to add to my stash, I know I need Fix Plus....
ideas??
Everything






eye stuff 





Brushes ( Don't mind  the tongue scraper and my cousin's Doodle Bear
red brushes are the MAC SE, hopefully not for long)


----------



## driz69 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great stash keep it up


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 5, 2009)

It's coming right along...Just add shadows/blushes as you need them...a few lipstick may be good


----------



## nichollecaren (Jun 5, 2009)

theres that primer potion again!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 5, 2009)

nice collection


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 6, 2009)

thanks TIsh, u know I never use to be a blush girl b/c I though brown ppl didn't need it. But I am finding myself loving blush right now...
Nicholle : UDPP is a MUST!!! <3 lol


----------



## Choupinette28 (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice collection


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 7, 2009)

thanks, I'm in need of more items, I recently got my Stila <3 Barbie Foxy Can, and my 88 palette should be coming soon


----------



## starbucksmocha (Jun 7, 2009)

Great collection so far! Obviously it's not really about having a HUGE collection - more so about having stuff you use. You should definitely get Fix + it's amazing, especially in the summer (keep it in the fridge and it feels so nice!)


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks^ I don't want a HUGE collection, just a mini sized one!!! LOL
I also want to build a collection to start doing makeup , I practice on my little cousin, and sometimes my friends, but I need a variety.
I am hearing so much good stuff about Fix + I might need to buy 2!!!


----------

